# Hello fom NZ



## buchermike (Mar 18, 2009)

You guys in Nrth America are so lucky your choice of gear at a price you can afford is good. Down under the best I can find in New Zealand is a Canadian gas BBQ to do the job. And I have sort of no quibbles as it does it ok but only as a bbq smoker if you know what I mean.

I have been smoking for years (30) and never realized that I was doing wrong until I got here. 

But for all that most of it was still good. It has just got better with the new bbq (2yrs old:).
However!!! I have been prowling here for a while now and I see that I need to build myself a proper smoker.

Plans please and I am prepared to pay for reasonably priced .dwg's. Keep in mind kiwi dollars are worth only half of yours :) and I am looking at one of those two stage smokers preferably.


----------



## DanMcG (Mar 18, 2009)

Welcome Buchermike!


----------



## irishteabear (Mar 18, 2009)

Welcome to SMF.  Glad you joined us here.  I believe there are quite a few members who have built their own smokers.  Feel free to start posting and asking questions.


----------



## vtanker (Mar 18, 2009)

Welcome. Look around the site and ask questions. There is a wealth of knowledge here and we love to help. Keep your money for the eggs! HA HA!
Try this link for some ideas.
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forumdisplay.php?f=111


----------



## buchermike (Mar 18, 2009)

Thanks Dawn.

I need to know a rough fire box diameter and length coupled with the smoker M3.
Then I will have to design a  vent system for the fire.


----------



## buchermike (Mar 18, 2009)

Thank you. Your link is very good.
Regards.


----------



## buchermike (Mar 18, 2009)

Thanks Vtanker.


----------



## bassman (Mar 18, 2009)

Welcome to the SMF.  Glad to have you aboard.


----------



## buchermike (Mar 18, 2009)

Thanks Bassman.

Nice to be here.

Bass? I would like some day to try your Bass fishing :)


----------



## cman95 (Mar 18, 2009)

Welcome to SMF.


----------



## grothe (Mar 18, 2009)

Welcome aboard Mike...nice ta have ya here


----------



## seenred (Mar 18, 2009)

Welcome to SMF, Buchermike!  You are now among friends.  I would venture to say that you'll get all the advice and technical assistance you need in building your own rig.  There are many here who have built their own.


----------



## oz (Mar 18, 2009)

G'day Butchermike.
  Welcome to the SMF!  You will become an expert here.  There are a LOT of experts here.  I understand your difficulties finding the stuff you need to make good smoke, but it can be done.  I am a Texan, who went into withdrawal when I moved to Auckland several years ago.  I found a great smoker there and here is the link for you to have a look (www.kiwismokehouse.co.nz).  I have to admit, I still use this smoker now that I am back in the states.  It really does a great job.  I have found that using charcoal chunks works best and I use cherry and oak for flavor.  The smoker really allows me to control the heat well.  I will recommend that you purchase a good thermometer and use it every time.  To me, that is the real trick of making good Q.
  I really enjoyed introducing my Kiwi friends to barbq.  When we left for the states, we had a big party and I smoked a bunch of brisket and we really had a blast.  Anyway, I wish you the best with your smokiing.  By the way, where are you located.  We lived in Red Beach (north of Auckland) and had a great view of Kawau Island from our deck.  Boy do I miss that.  Have a read of the website and let me know what you think.
Cheers,
Oz


----------



## bw0529 (Mar 18, 2009)

welcome to SMF Mike.. great place and a lot of great pople here.


----------



## buchermike (Mar 19, 2009)

Oz that smoker looks ok. The factory is just down the road from where I work so I will call in and have a look. Thanks.
I live in Manukau Ciy. No sea veiws for me though :)


----------



## bassman (Mar 19, 2009)

I saved one for you!  I know where there are more like this one.


----------



## carpetride (Mar 19, 2009)

Welcome to SMF


----------



## buchermike (Mar 19, 2009)

Awsome fish.


----------



## richoso1 (Mar 19, 2009)

Welcome to the SMF, you've got the right attitude to make some smoke and Q too!


----------



## buchermike (Mar 19, 2009)

richoso1.

Thank you. I have bbq'n for about the last 20 or so years but didn't really know what I was doing. 
I found this site after a friend went to America about 5yrs ago and started explaining to me what an American BBQ consisted of and showed me a book.

But just recently the canadian gas bbq does quite a reasonable job. But I want to get set up with a real McKoy BBQ..

Thank you to all of you for your posts and help.


----------



## m1tanker78 (Mar 19, 2009)

Hi Mike, welcome to the family! A few years back I wanted to get into smoking foods and started looking around for a good quality smoker. I was astonished to see the ridiculous price tags on the medium to high-end smokers and was disappointed with the cheap, flimsy quality of the ones within my budget. I decided to build my own and I couldn't be happier with it. 

I don't know what style you're shooting for but mine's a vertical type roughly 2'x2'x4'. I have 2 heavy duty grates made from 3/8" square bar that I built plus a cheap one that I salvaged from my old burger-and-hotdog piece of crap rig. I also have a heavy duty grate I built using 1 1/2" angle iron that I use for the coals and an ash box underneath that slides out and doubles as my adjustable air intake. The rest of the smoker is made from 1/8" stock. Needless to say it weighs a TON. The smoke outlet is simply a 1/4" (roughly) slit that goes all the way around at the top. I like that because it makes no difference which direction the wind is going. I'll post a pic or two of the smoker (keep in mind I never painted it and it stays out in the weather).

I hope you get a chance to build your own smoker, no matter what style you choose. It's pretty hard/tedious work but it'll pay off.







Tom


----------



## rejii (Mar 19, 2009)

bucher mike Ive seen smokers built out of almost eaverything from a hole in the ground ,trash can,mailbox,refridgerator(my favorite) a wooden box. pretty much what ever you have you can make work . god luck on your build cant wait to see some pics off it.


----------



## buchermike (Mar 20, 2009)

Hi m1tanker78.

This looks like me pretty much like me. (perferct) 
Is there any advantage by having the fire box mounted seperate and ducted in?
Or what are the disadvantages?


----------



## buchermike (Mar 20, 2009)

rejii.

I will post some pics when the project is done.. :) 
Thank you.


----------



## m1tanker78 (Mar 20, 2009)

Hi Mike, I decided to use the coal grate directly inside the chamber at the bottom for simplicity. If I really want a long, low smoke then I'll put the coals/wood in the ash pan instead underneath. The biggest disadvantage I saw to offseting the fire box was getting consistent heat zones on each grate level (+/- 5*). Also the hassle of porting, baffling, and tuning. And at the end of the day, I would have used more charcoal/wood to smoke the same food.

I haven't ruled-out any future additions but my smoker is flexible and modular enough to easily add on other goodies. I'm currently working on a rotisserie attachment for old Frankenstein. Also a couple other details I've been meanding to hammer out (pun intended).

Let me know if you've got any questions,

Tom


----------



## BandCollector (Mar 24, 2009)

Welcome from Pittsburgh, PA


----------



## smokyjeff (Mar 25, 2009)

_*Welcome to the board bucher!!!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			




*_


----------

